# What happened to "other genres" when you started listening to the classical?



## Ciel_Rouge

*What happened to "other genres" when you started listening to the classical?*

Although there are many people who have been listening to the classical right from the beginning, either through musical parents or other circumstances, I suppose the majority of us have taken it up at some point after a few moments of passing interest. So, before we started listening to classical, our first encounter with music might have been pop, rock etc. So, I'd like to know:

1. what other genres did you listen to before you started listening to the classical?
2. what happened to those genres after you developed your deeper appreciation?
3. did you take up any new genres after taking up the classical?

In my case:

1. pop, rock, metal, techno
2. they just sound funny now although I still find some pieces to be surprisingly musical
3. yes - ethnic and jazz

So, I am very curious about your answers. This thread might also be a good repository for our thoughts on how taste evolves over time.


----------



## Tapkaara

I listened mostly to punk and other types of rock music. Now they hardly exist to me anymore.


----------



## Mr Dull

I started listening to pop, rock (and 1930/40 popular music thanks to my parents). I got into classical and punk at the same time in the 70s. I went off pop in the 90s because of all of those prefabricated boy/girl bands. 
I still like those genres though and the still sound the just as good or bad as they did.
I have listened to all sorts of music since starting to listen to classical music but that is because I have had more opportunity to do so rather than because classical music opened my eyes.


----------



## Margaret

Ciel_Rouge said:


> 1. what other genres did you listen to before you started listening to the classical?
> 2. what happened to those genres after you developed your deeper appreciation?
> 3. did you take up any new genres after taking up the classical?
> 
> So, I am very curious about your answers. This thread might also be a good repository for our thoughts on how taste evolves over time.


Put me in the same category as Lang and jhar26 on the original thread. I still love what I loved as a kid, it's just back then pop / rock was all I listened to and now it's just _one_ of genres I listen to.

After I started listening to classical I took up Celtic music but that was an outgrowth of listening to Enya. I recently started listening to country, but that was a product of the fact that the radio stations I get on my portable radio (Yes, I said portable radio, not IPod.) when I do daily walks started playing Christmas music right after Halloween last year which drove me nuts. Just about the only other stations the radio got were country, so I started listening and found I liked it.

Don't know if the sub-text of your question 3 was if classical had led to any other genres. With me it hasn't. The only thing classical has led me to is other areas of classical.

But my tastes have definitely broadened over time.


----------



## Aramis

Just before getting into classical I was a bit confused. Some bands that I adored in the past, didn't satisfy me no more and I was searching for something new. Those bands were olsdchool 60's-70's rock such as Led Zeppelin, Deep Purple, The Doors, Jefferson Airplane, Cream, The Beatles, etc. I was totally obsessed with this music and style. Together with classical I started to explore jazz. At this time I was also a fan of progressive rock. But then I though: why should I listen to rock influenced with classical music, while I can listen to classical itself? And so I did. Nowdays? Sometimes I listen to few band that I loved the most. But it's just some kind of sentiment. As for the progressive and psychedelic stuff: I still listen, explore and enjoy bands which had something original and interesting to show. I mean King Crimson, Captain Beefheart, Focus, Van Der Graaf Generator, The Monks, Gong and many others. Those are the artist that I adore as much as classical music and jazz.


----------



## Taneyev

1-Song and ballads from the 40s, and big band jazz pieces.
2-I still listen to them frequently.
3-No


----------



## Weston

I was about 11 when the movie _2001: a space odyssey_ came out, so I pretty much started out with classical. I actually hated rock for a long time because all that I knew about it was from the radio. Radio rock and pop is in general pretty wretched with a very few exceptions. Always was, probably always will be.

But one magic day a friend of mine introduced me to progressive rock. I had no idea such music existed - like classical but much edgier and using the latest (at the time) technologies, sometimes sounding like music you would expect alien beings to make. It is now enjoying a kind of resurgence thanks to the web.

Since then I have always oscillated between the two, with ocassional side jaunts into jazz, hard rock, a little metal, and celtic folk, and some electronica.

If I had nothing to do but listen to music all day, I would still never be bored with it.


----------



## JTech82

In my case, I came to jazz before I fully appreciated classical music. I spent at least 9 or 10 years seriously indulged in jazz. It was not only until January that I fully dedicated myself to classical. Classical has a long history in my family and while I'm a musician, I have had an ear for this music for years, but as with anything, we become obsessed with something, but then we discover something else. It really was only a matter of time before I got into classical.

I still listen to jazz and I'm a devoted "jazzhead," but my new love for classical music is starting to equal that passion I have for it.


----------



## msegers

I like music. All kinds of music.

Last year was in some ways (such as losing my job) terrible for me, but it was outstanding in terms of musical discoveries: Lizz Wright, Antony and the Johnsons, and Olivier Messien. It was my almost teeny-bopperish enthusiasm for the third that brought me to TalkClassical: I wanted someone to share my new discovery with. (And I know the preceding poster does not share my opinion there.)

All three of them, and mainstays such as Bob Dylan, Nina Simone, Béla Bartók, and Thelonious Monk, help grow me as a lover of music and each enriches the pleasure that I gain from the other.

I never could enjoy Karl Haas's NPR programs because his title _Adventures in Good Music_ suggested that anything outside the classical European canon (which he covered so enthusiastically, so delightfully) was somehow not good music.

I beg to differ. Respectfully, but I beg to differ.


----------



## jurianbai

Ciel_Rouge said:


> 1. what other genres did you listen to before you started listening to the classical?
> 2. what happened to those genres after you developed your deeper appreciation?
> 3. did you take up any new genres after taking up the classical?


1. metal,rock,ethnic,new age,christian worship song
2. i still listen all kind of non-classical music simply because sometimes it is the mood that leading you.
3. yes, but with the rise of youtube and internet, i can always check sample of music before i seriously listen to it. this process made me hardly encounter new music since after listen to couple of second new music it is clear the music is not my taste.


----------



## Conor71

Ciel_Rouge said:


> 1. what other genres did you listen to before you started listening to the classical?
> 2. what happened to those genres after you developed your deeper appreciation?
> 3. did you take up any new genres after taking up the classical?


1. Rock Music, mainly Alternative & Punk
2. Ive stopped listening to other genres of music..
3. None so far


----------



## handlebar

I finally came around to classical when my ham radio teacher mentioned it when I was in class. I was 16. I was hooked for life. I had been in brass bands and played a little rock guitar but that was about all. 
I rarely listen to rock,pop or the usual popular music today.
My interest DID increase substantially in jazz and world music. I especially like big band,early swing and jazz. Ellington,Miller,Fitzgerald,etc. Also love earlier Coltrane and Davis. The jazz after 1964 is not my cup of tea to use a horrid cliche.
World music is an area i enjoy with Middle eastern and Far eastern being my favourite styles.
I'm a big fan of Simon Shaheen.

Jim


----------



## World Violist

1. what other genres did you listen to before you started listening to the classical?
'60s stuff mostly; Beatles, Simon & Garfunkel, The Hollies, Seals & Crofts, etc.

2. what happened to those genres after you developed your deeper appreciation?
It faded somewhat, though I still enjoy it sometimes.

3. did you take up any new genres after taking up the classical?
Indian Classical, Japanese Classical... just non-European Classical, I might want to say, and I'm still exploring everything.


----------



## jhar26

1. Mostly what is now usually referred to as classick rock. Also country rock, Motown, soul, etc.

2. I got into classical music in the mid-80's at a time when popular music - leaving aside the inevitable exceptions here and there - was (in my opinion) just dreadful. From 1985 to, say, 1989 I listened almost exclusively to classical music. After that I re-discovered my love for popular music and now about 40% of the time I listen to music it's non-classical stuff. So, discovering classical music hasn't killed my appreciation for the heroes of my youth, although it has put them in their proper perspective: Whereas I used to think that the best of them were the ultimate - now I still think they were/are great, but I also know about Bach, Mozart, Beethoven, Wagner and the rest of 'em.

3. Yes, jazz - both vocal and instrumental.


----------



## JoeGreen

1. Jazz, Blues, Classic Rock.
2. I stopped listening for a while, but now I'm starting to relistened, especially Jazz.
3. No, not really.


----------



## marinermark

I pretty much started with classical in my early teens. Listened to some big band jazz, especially 
Stan Kenton, in the 50s, and heavy metal in the 60s and 70s, but mostly because that 'sounded like' classical (in a strange sort of way). I was once called by a radio survey asking what stations I had programmed on my car radio buttons. I gave them the Miami, FL classical station call letters. they asked "What others?" I said "That's all I need."


----------



## Enkhbat

1. Pop, Alternative Rock, Classic Rock, sometimes hip hop RnB
2. Sometimes I listen those. I feel more deeper Classical
3. Jazz, Ethnic, Electronica


----------



## Lisztfreak

In my case, there had been nothing before, in fact. I've liked classical since childhood. But not actively. Only some three years ago did I actually start exploring. 

When not listening to classical music, which is about 5% of the time at most, I put on some Enya, U2, soundtrack to the LotR or, more often, some trance or dance.


----------



## Contrapunctus666

1. what other genres did you listen to before you started listening to the classical?
2. what happened to those genres after you developed your deeper appreciation?
3. did you take up any new genres after taking up the classical?

1. Black Metal, Death Metal, Electronic Music, King Crimson
2. Nothing(applies only for the best of the above-mentioned genres). As I listen to the good music more I slowly ****-off(although not in an instant ****-off way which is reserved for commercial/mainstream/failures/pop/rock/melodic metal/jazz/Emperor/Suffocation) inferior music(even applies to the classical, for example, Mozart's Violin Concerto 5.). Just because I ****-off something in that way it doesn't mean that it doesn't have enough quality, it just means that it is not good enough
3. No.


----------



## Mark Harwood

I listened to many things, including psychedelia, but since re-discovering the joys of Baroque chamber music and the Classical guitar, my main other genre is 1920s jazz. Along with the great revivalists such as Ken Colyer, I feel that early jazz is a surprisingly close cousin of Baroque, with its counterpoint and variations. It's not that I have an academic viewpoint, it's just that both musical forms satisfy me in related ways.


----------



## Edmond-Dantes

Hmm... I've always listened to classical music, by my own choice. When I was 6 I heard the aria from Goldberg variations and was hooked. I just knew that classical was my style of music. I've since developed a someone decent appreciation for jazz and DO like some classic rock, but nothing even comes close to my passion for classical music.


----------



## GustavMahler

*I can't answer your questions,*

but maybe I can from the opposite way. I was listening to Strauss Tod und Verklarung at age 4. I have played violin and viola in orchestras since I was a kid and was a piano major for a bit.

About 10 years ago I fell in love with the Gypsy Kings because I was learning Spanish and that led me to flamenco guitar where I dropped most things classical while I practiced guitar. I still play in orchestra but found classical again and it was sweeter and deeper than I had remembered it. I find Bach most rewarding for the perfection and Beethoven for the passion and cleverness and spirituality. Then there is Mahler, Shostakovitch and late Scriabin.

Since flamenco is a mixture of Arabic and Jewish music, I have discovered South Indian music, Arabic music and some rap music which can be very intricate if you know how to listen. I like a lot of jazz and symphonic rock. I even got to play with YES in their Symphonic Tour a few years ago. I think that growing up in classical and breaking out with flamenco has expanded my horizons to all types of music. I even like country and bluegrass if it has passion. Now, I am much more attracted to passionate and musical performances much more than note perfection. I think Glenn Gould got it right saying that the stage was like a circus act where the audience waited for a mistake rather than the act of making music.

By the way, your questions are very good because I have never lived with out classical and find it hard to image that some have not heard the music I have.


----------



## Mikey350D

1. Rock, metal, pop

2. I have just converted to classical withing the last year. Now I have a very low tolerance for minimal skill. That is to say, I appreciate fine music, no matter what the genre. 

3. More World type music. Currently sitar (India). 
After wasting too many years listening to pop, I now actively listen to all types of music.


----------



## bongos

talk about a change of genre ! .I became obsessed with country music .I went 4 nights a week singing, and practised each day at home I even made a recording which got played on the radio .But it burnt itself out about 3 years ago , and now its classical , sacred and early music .Im hoping that will stay with me til my final breath


----------



## wolf

1. Rock (Jimi Hendrix, Led Zeppelin, Zappa, Deep Purple, Bl Sabbath, Uria Heep, ),
'melodious rock' (ELO, Barclay James Harvest, Badger, Wishbone Ash, Yes, Henry Cow),
'melodious pop' (Beatles, ABBA, 10cc, Chicago, Wings)
I considered Hendrix the greatest of them all...

2. I stopped not *after* but *before*I 'discovered' classical music, I never listen to it anymore, my acceptance level lies at Yvonne Printemps/Zarah Leander/Lilian Harvey.

3. No. Not outside classical.


----------



## eroique

When I first got classcial music,I though those music I used to listen are too simple.Simple meaning,simple expression,simple beat.At that time,I thought classical is holy and only.But when time went by,I have broaden my horizon.And I found Rock music.First The Doors,then British Rock.I noticed every music genre has its own beauty.Now I appreciate all music I encounter.

I'm not native speaker.So forgive my poor english.


----------



## jamzky

Nice thread ... ok here are mine:

1. Pop and Soul were my first experiences of music as regards buying records. 

2. I used to listen to a lot of rock, pop, soul, etc but not so much now - sometimes. 

3. I got into Jazz sort of as a result of classical and it felt like a home-coming at the time.


----------



## bdelykleon

Is there any other genre?


----------



## jhar26

bdelykleon said:


> Is there any other genre?


Of course there is!


----------



## Clancy

1. pop, rock, metal, dance, electronica, african & other global musics, reggae, jazz, some avant-garde music (as in art-school sorta stuff)

2. I still listen to them but classical has occupied more and more of my listening time over the last few months

3. Nothing as yet, I'm still in the first flushes of exploring classical and loving it


----------



## Elgarian

Ciel_Rouge said:


> 1. what other genres did you listen to before you started listening to the classical?


There wasn't much of a 'before'. I started listening to classical music at about the same time as I discovered The Beatles.



> 2. what happened to those genres after you developed your deeper appreciation?


Not much. I suppose the Beatles eventually faded away and were replaced by other kinds of rock music, but there was little interaction with my classical listening because I don't listen in the same way to them. Listening to early Elvis, or Alanis Morissette (for example) can be a very powerful and moving experience, but there's no real overlap with the experience of listening to Sibelius or Elgar. It's like chocolate and beer - neither replaces the other; they coexist separately, serving different appetites or purposes. I am beginning to suspect, however, that Handel invented rock and roll.



> 3. did you take up any new genres after taking up the classical?


I was a late convert to British folk music and folk/rock. There was some marginal link there with Vaughan Williams, but it remained quite separate.


----------



## bdelykleon

jhar26 said:


> Of course there is!


Just kidding, I really like jazz, Argentine Tango and Cuban music. Alpine music, er, not so much...


----------



## nahkaiser

1: i listened to pop mostly and sometimes a lil bit of rock
2: i dumped most of the rock. after listening to classical, they sounded like low graded trash
3: i took up listening to rap (some sound quite musical) and kept pop along.


----------



## Cyclops

I was introduced to electronic music from an early age,playing Jean Michel Jarre's Oxygene on a toy keyboard i had for christmas when I was 12. I grew up loving electronic stuff and then I found classical at school and the two seemed to compliment each other. It was only much much later I found an interest in rock but even now I'm not a big rock fan,preferring the synth to the guitar. I do like Clapton tho and recently discovered the blues. I've also dabbled in Jazz,but has to be the early stuff! 
I'll always fall back on classical though.


----------



## rojo

Elgarian said:


> I am beginning to suspect, however, that Handel invented rock and roll.




Now, I have never suspected that. I wonder if it's true.


----------



## Elgarian

rojo said:


> Now, I have never suspected that. I wonder if it's true.


Listen to Janet Baker singing 'Dopo notte' with Raymond Leppard conducting. That's nearly rock and roll in my book....


----------



## jhar26

rojo said:


> Now, I have never suspected that. I wonder if it's true.


You mean to tell us that you've never done the duckwalk while listening to Music for the Royal Fireworks?


----------



## Cyclops

Elgarian said:


> . I am beginning to suspect, however, that Handel invented rock and roll.


Ah so thats who's to blame! Must have had a bit of american in him


----------



## rojo

Elgarian said:


> Listen to Janet Baker singing 'Dopo notte' with Raymond Leppard conducting. That's nearly rock and roll in my book....


Point taken. 



jhar26 said:


> You mean to tell us that you've never done the duckwalk while listening to Music for the Royal Fireworks?


Well, no.. But I've sacheed to a Concerto Grosso.


----------



## wolf

jhar26 said:


> You mean to tell us that you've never done the duckwalk while listening to Music for the Royal Fireworks?


Don't tell me that you pop up and down during the 'Land of hope and Glory'...


----------



## Cyclops

wolf said:


> Don't tell me that you pop up and down during the 'Land of hope and Glory'...


Gawd I hate that piece. Its so typically English,or at least it was. Its as bad as our National Anthem. Dull and dreary.


----------



## bdelykleon

Cyclops said:


> Its as bad as our National Anthem. Dull and dreary.


Oh, the God Save the King is one of the most recognized tunes arround. It's not the best anthem in the world (surely it belongs to Uruguay), but it inspired so many works that it is the most important national song.

I play Beethoven's variations (you may hear here: 



), when I first played it, my English neighbour called me to know what was happening in my apartment, LOL.


----------



## jhar26

wolf said:


> Don't tell me that you pop up and down during the 'Land of hope and Glory'...


No, I usually do the funky chicken when they play that one.


----------



## Elgarian

Cyclops said:


> Ah so thats [Handel] who's to blame! Must have had a bit of american in him


I think the delectably American Danielle de Niese has spotted the connection. Her collection of Handel arias contains some astonishingly upfront, air-punchin', stage-struttin' rock 'n roll performances.


----------



## starry

This topic links a bit to the 'how did you discover classical music' thread. I discuss there how I discovered classical music back in around 1985.

http://www.talkclassical.com/54407-post98.html

continuing from that....

For at least the next 7/8 years I virtually exclusively listened to classical music. Then I realised that even if pop music seemed to be rubbish in the 90s I could nevertheless discover lots of good pop music in the past. So I looked through classic albums, songwriters (including pre-war) and some genres like disco, reggae etc and also looking at jazz (modern and earlier) - while also looking at some lesser known classical composers and exploring the great ones in more detail. Variety is the spice of life, why look at just one kind of music? More complex extended classical pieces form a nice compliment to simpler direct popular song.

With the start of the 2000s and the internet age fully underway I realised that a huge amount of popular music that had been out of my reach was suddenly there for me. Because of that I concentrated purely on popular music for quite a while, exploring interesting music from the past and present from all over the world. The I discovered that alot of the classical records I had (which I got from libraries getting rid of their records) had got lost by someone.  I still had a large tape collection anyway but I was looking forward to looking through the records. Anyway last year I then looked at modern classical music more than I had before and discovered there were actually hundreds of interesting composers from the last century who did some interesting pieces...not just the big names or a few lesser known British or American ones I had heard of earlier. I also looked at experimental music and some more difficult jazz.

So basically I have continued to listen to popular music and have actually expanded greatly how much of that I know - and I've done all of that after I discovered classical music. I also still have respect for the music I liked back in the earlier 80s before I discovered classical music as well.


----------



## Herzeleide

Ciel_Rouge said:


> 1. what other genres did you listen to before you started listening to the classical?


Birdsong.



Ciel_Rouge said:


> 2. what happened to those genres after you developed your deeper appreciation?


I developed egregious orniphobia and took up bird-shooting.



Ciel_Rouge said:


> 3. did you take up any new genres after taking up the classical?


Whalesong. Soon after, I grew to dislike this, and decided to move to Japan.


----------



## bdelykleon

Herzeleide said:


> I developed egregious orniphobia and took up bird-shooting.


Lol Don't you like Messiaen, Herze?


----------



## Herzeleide

bdelykleon said:


> Lol Don't you like Messiaen, Herze?


Hahah! No, actually, contrary to my daft previous post, I thoroughly adore Messiaen.

I recently read the magnificent biography of him by Peter Hill and Nigel Simeone. It really rubbed off on me, and I fully intend to buy recordings of British birds, and learn to recognise them in 'real life'.


----------



## trazom

It's weird, but there weren't any genres for me other than classical. Before I discovered classical music in 7th grade, whenever someone asked my favorite music, I would usually just give them a blank stare...or just name out some band I've heard of and hope that they also happen to like it.


----------



## Mirror Image

trazom said:


> It's weird, but there weren't any genres for me other than classical. Before I discovered classical music in 7th grade, whenever someone asked my favorite music, I would usually just give them a blank stare...or just name out some band I've heard of and hope that they also happen to like it.


I've got a good question for that you shouldn't draw a blank to: who are a few of your favorite classical composers?


----------



## trazom

> I've got a good question for that you shouldn't draw a blank to: who are a few of your favorite classical composers?


1. Mozart

then,

JS Bach
Brahms
Rachmaninoff
Chopin
Borodin
Berlioz
Ravel
Wagner

I want to say Liszt, but there are only a few compositions of his that I really like. Others just seem sort of...I don't want to say "pompous," but that's usually what comes to mind when I hear works like his Piano Concerto #1.


----------



## Mirror Image

trazom said:


> 1. Mozart
> 
> then,
> 
> JS Bach
> Brahms
> Rachmaninoff
> Chopin
> Borodin
> Berlioz
> Ravel
> 
> I want to say Liszt, but there are only a few compositions of his that I really like. Others just seem sort of...I don't want to say "pompous," but that's usually what comes to mind when I hear works like his Piano Concerto #1.


Some outstanding choices especially Berlioz, Ravel, Rachmaninov, Brahms, and Borodin.

Borodin is an interesting choice. Had he been a full-time composer there's no telling what he could have done, but his output is stellar of what he did compose.


----------



## BuddhaBandit

Well, I've been away from the forum for a while and tend to stay away from threads with tons of replies. But this is a good topic, so:

1. Country, Rock, Soul, Blues, and Ethnic/World music. And American Roots music, in general (I don't like the term "folk music").
2. I kept listening, but I paid more attention to melodies and voices. Before getting into classical music, I had really just focused on beat/rhythm and lyrics- but listening to great melodists (Brahms, Beethoven, Dvorak, etc) and great singers (Maria Callas, Dietrich Fischer-Dieskau, Kurt Moll, etc) allowed me to appreciate well-turned phrases and colorful voices.
3. Yes- traditional pop (Great American Songbook) and jazz.


----------



## BuddhaBandit

Mirror Image said:


> Some outstanding choices especially Berlioz, Ravel, Rachmaninov, Brahms, and Borodin.
> 
> Borodin is an interesting choice. Had he been a full-time composer there's no telling what he could have done, but his output is stellar of what he did compose.


Like Charles Ives. If he hadn't spent his most of his time selling insurance, he might've left an even greater legacy than he did.


----------



## Conservationist

Ciel_Rouge said:


> 1. what other genres did you listen to before you started listening to the classical?
> 2. what happened to those genres after you developed your deeper appreciation?
> 3. did you take up any new genres after taking up the classical?


1: I started out listening to The Beatles a lot, expanded to AC/DC, then got into more metal, but then really detoured into jazz and progressive rock for a number of years.

2: I threw all out but the metal and stuff like Kraftwerk/Tangerine Dream. Classical is my artistic ideal, and selected works from those genres are compatible.

3: Yes, German synthpop and ambient music from UK, Norway, Germany.

I've discovered I don't like popular music and popular culture because it's hollow. It focuses on style as a way of manipulating others. Classical is about form mated to content. So are selected works from other genres.


----------



## Bach

> I don't like popular music


your post begs to differ..


----------



## Conservationist

Bach said:


> your post begs to differ..


Please to explain, thankfully good sir.


----------



## starry

Conservationist said:


> 1: I started out listening to The Beatles a lot, expanded to AC/DC, then got into more metal, but then really detoured into jazz and progressive rock for a number of years.
> 
> 2: I threw all out but the metal and stuff like Kraftwerk/Tangerine Dream. Classical is my artistic ideal, and selected works from those genres are compatible.
> 
> 3: Yes, German synthpop and ambient music from UK, Norway, Germany.
> 
> I've discovered I don't like popular music and popular culture because it's hollow. It focuses on style as a way of manipulating others. Classical is about form mated to content. So are selected works from other genres.


After a while I bet you start listening to popular music again. For 7/8 years I only listened to classical music but in the 2000s I've heard alot more popular music than classical. Popular music is a huge area encompassing many styles and countries over a long period. All music is a style of one kind, form has been perfectly mated to content in many songs and various popular music styles.

Just because alot of modern western stuff is crap doesn't mean there isn't a great deal of good stuff to discover still in this huge area. All music, indeed all art, to some extent communicates with an audience, but it only manipulates or exploits those who have a limited view of art for whom I believe the most limited and uninventive musical styles are catering to.


----------



## JoeGreen

starry said:


> After a while I bet you start listening to popular music again. For 7/8 years I only listened to classical music but in the 2000s I've heard alot more popular music than classical. Popular music is a huge area encompassing many styles and countries over a long period. All music is a style of one kind, form has been perfectly mated to content in many songs and various popular music styles.
> 
> Just because alot of modern western stuff is crap doesn't mean there isn't a great deal of good stuff to discover still in this huge area. All music, indeed all art, to some extent communicates with an audience, but it only manipulates or exploits those who have a limited view of art for whom I believe the most limited and uninventive musical styles are catering to.


Very well said Starry.


----------



## Conservationist

starry said:


> All music, indeed all art, to some extent communicates with an audience, but it only manipulates or exploits those who have a limited view of art for whom I believe the most limited and uninventive musical styles are catering to.


Yes, but the question remains of whether what it's communicating fits with what one has discovered to be true about life -- and this is why genre change exists. It's why among other things I don't listen to the same stuff I did when I was 16.


----------



## BuddhaBandit

Conservationist said:


> I've discovered I don't like popular music and popular culture because it's hollow. It focuses on style as a way of manipulating others.


But maybe it says something important about what your civilization values. Classical Grecian drama was popular culture for Greeks- and it offers much insight into ancient Athenian society. People cannot be manipulated to like something that doesn't jive with their beliefs.


----------



## periodinstrumentfan

1. RnB, Soul, Rock, Pop, 1930s - 1940s Swing Jazz, Standards my Parents like, Tango Argentino & some OPM

2. I'm completely focused on Early Music since the day i 1st bought my 1st CD of a Period-Instrument Band... i barely listen to the other genres now... unless they're played on the Radio in a bus / car

3. none ... but i've been attracted to and expanding my collection of the rarely played, and lesser-known Baroque composers...


----------



## Conservationist

BuddhaBandit said:


> But maybe it says something important about what your civilization values. Classical Grecian drama was popular culture for Greeks- and it offers much insight into ancient Athenian society. People cannot be manipulated to like something that doesn't jive with their beliefs.


I agree. And even more, what they like shows us a lot about them and where their beliefs fit.

I think however that when a culture rewards certain beliefs, people are more inclined to like them.

Too bad we cannot have elective cultures. If I could live around those who were like me in outlook, it'd be a big improvement.


----------



## starry

Conservationist said:


> Yes, but the question remains of whether what it's communicating fits with what one has discovered to be true about life -- and this is why genre change exists. It's why among other things I don't listen to the same stuff I did when I was 16.


There's many sides to life. Sometimes maybe you might want something which is complex and takes you on a relatively long journey, but at another time you might want a quick injection of energy or beauty that a short song can give you. And not all classical music is long and complex pieces anyway, there are relatively simple short piano pieces or songs too (or simple dance-like music). 'Truth' that you look for in music doesn't have to be complex, sometimes life is about simple pleasures. Love and hate for instance can be quite simple primeval emotions.

Although I've heard quite alot of modern classical music I can't really imagine the 20th century without popular music, it's really what most people hear after they are born and becomes probably the first experience of art in most people's lives. To throw something like that away is like throwing part of your memory or being away. And to just lump all popular music together or all classical music together as being good or bad is just too simplistic imo. You get good and bad music in both. Take the best from both and enjoy them together...and I still bet that you will eventually do that anyway.


----------



## BuddhaBandit

Conservationist said:


> Too bad we cannot have elective cultures. If I could live around those who were like me in outlook, it'd be a big improvement.


Isn't that what friends are for?


----------



## Conservationist

starry said:


> I can't really imagine the 20th century without popular music, it's really what most people hear after they are born and becomes probably the first experience of art in most people's lives.


So you mean it's arbitrary and has no value except an accident of history? Yeah, I'll buy that.


----------



## starry

Conservationist said:


> So you mean it's arbitrary and has no value except an accident of history? Yeah, I'll buy that.


No, I never said that. I suppose you could say anything was an accident of history, but when it continues to change and evolve over a hundred years (in a century as shifting in taste and technology as the 20th) perhaps it has had a certain staying value.


----------



## Conservationist

starry said:


> No, I never said that. I suppose you could say anything was an accident of history, but when it continues to change and evolve over a hundred years (in a century as shifting in taste and technology as the 20th) perhaps it has had a certain staying value.


That depends on how well the time that produced it lasts, doesn't it?

I mean, if another 50 years our society resembles _Idiocracy_ I'm sure it will predominate.


----------



## Padawan

> 1. what other genres did you listen to before you started listening to the classical?


R & B, Soul, Hip-Hop, Reggae, "Old School" Rap, House music, a little Jazz, a little Rock, and some Pop.



> 2. what happened to those genres after you developed your deeper appreciation?


Nothing, I still like all the music I ever listened to. To renounce my music would be to renounce my past and I had, and have still, a good life. Listening to certain music brings back memories of the people I was with and the experiences we had.



> 3. did you take up any new genres after taking up the classical?


It's only been a couple of months but I'm sure I will in the future. It won't lessen my passion for classical music though!


----------



## Steve M

1. 60s and 70s rock and pop.
2. It's cyclical. I meander from classical to pop to rock to bluegrass to broadway somewhat randomly.
3. Bluegrass left me cold and didn't appreciate jazz until 10-12 years ago.


----------



## elgar's ghost

1/ Most rock music, especially heavy rock, psychedelia etc.
2/ Still listen to my 'old' rock stuff but largely haven't bothered seeking out new new bands/artists since getting into CM about 10 years ago. 
3/ I developed a liking for jazz at the same time as CM but quantity of purchases and listening time have been much less in comparison.


----------



## bachbabe

*totally transported*

I used to be a HUGE fan of heavy metal and hardcore but got involved with classical, particularly solo violin performances, a few years ago. I like the intense stuff like the Pasacaglia and Bach Chicone, but have also recently started getting into Arvo Part after I heard his Fratres.


----------



## Listener

I didn't really listen to much music before I got into classical. A little bit of christian pop which I don't listen to at all anymore. Also soundtracks, which I still listen to now and then.

Have got into jazz to a limited degree, but no more than soundtrack music.


----------



## Meaghan

Before classical (i.e. through early high school), it was Broadway musicals, most of which now seem pretty goofy to me. But I still really like Sondheim.


----------



## StlukesguildOhio

I still have a broad array of musical tastes. I certainly listen to all the varieties of "classical" from medieval chant, Indian ragas, Japanese Shakuhachi flute, opera, on through the most contemporary music far more than I listen to anything else... but I still listen to Jazz quite a bit, Blues, Bluegrass, Folk, and some Rock music.


----------



## Charon

1. I've went through different stages in my life, listening to different types of music in each stage. When I was very young, in elementary school I first went through a classic rock phase: Boston, The Police, Foreigner, etc. Then I got into a bit of a rap and pop kick in early junior high for about a year. This was followed by a short stint with modern rock and grunge, which lead me to my first known musical passion: punk music! 

I adored punk music, and it was this music that really got me "into" music in the first place. I was struck by it and I began to learn playing guitar because of it. This "phase" lasted about 3 or so years until the middle of high school when I began to listen to metal music. 

My newfound passion for metal music was even greater than it was for punk music. I could spend hours and hours learning new metal songs on my guitar, listening to metal music, and writing more complex songs than I had before (when I was listening to punk). This music struck me in a way nothing had before and it made me want to learn about music theory and composition. This eventually led me to the desire to want to learn to play a second instrument. I chose the violin after some short stints with vocal lessons and piano lessons. I feel that my passion/obsession with metal music, coupled with learning a new instrument, eventually led me to have a greater appreciation for music. This greater appreciation led me to my current passion for classical music.

2. My passion for punk had primarily died off once I got into metal, although I still listen to it occasionally for nostalgic sentiment. My passion for metal still lives on today, but not as "fiery" as it once was. By far, there is more fire in my passion for classical music. 

I am able to see deeper into the music of the metal bands that I used to listen to a lot. Some of the metal bands i used to admire, I don't admire as much anymore. There are also bands I used to think were mediocre, but now I admire them to some extent. I attribute this phenomenon to my being more sensitive and more appreciative of music in general as a result of listening to and studying classical music.

3. After taking up classical, I decided to listen to a few other styles to see if my greater appreciation would lead me to any further passions in music. I perhaps am a bit more eclectic then I was before in that I will occasionally listen to some jazz or ethnic music that I didn't listen to as often before I got into classical. But today, I listen mainly to classical, with some metal, and occasionally some jazz and ethnic, and a few other genres.


----------



## superhorn

I've loved classical music from the beginning ever since I was about 13 and discovered classical LPs in my public library on Long Island. Of course I've heard many other kinds of music,but classical has always been my one true love.Not that I have anything against other kinds of music, but none of them has ever given me nearly as much enjoyment as classical. 
Pop and Rock are just to simplistic for me. Empty calories rather than nutritious food.
Why eat at McDonald's when you can dine at a fabulous gourmet restaurant?
Please don't misconstrue this as snobbism. I don't look down on people who are fans of other kinds of music. 
I also enjoy world music from the non-russsian parts of the former Soviet Union such as the Caucasus,Central Asia and Siberia. They're cool as all getout.


----------



## KaerbEmEvig

1. In chronological order (does not mean I had stopped listening to one genere and started up with another): rap, reggae, soft-rock (you know, Green Day, Audioslave, etc.)/electronic (mainly house and electro). I would call it my casual listening period. Then the Internet happened.

2. I rarely listen to these generes nowadays.

3. I took up progressive metal, progressive rock (space rock, folk rock, etc.), jazz fusion, Indios Bravos (reggae and blues mix), funk, jazz (still discovering it), blues (to some extent), piano improvsations and of course classical music (started with Baroque). I would call this my active listening period.


----------



## kv466

my goodness, i can't believe all the people who have answered that they never explored another genre after classical, as if there is something not permitting this...if anything, this is an amazing gateway to understanding any and all music better...if one can appreciate and identify the instruments of a full blown orchestra, it becomes so easy to appreciate a rock band for instance...there is so much good music out there, one simply has to give the time to find it...i have been listening to classical since birth still i have heard pop, rock and countless other kinds of music since...one day i can be playing an impromtu piano recital for friends around a warm fire and the very next day I will be rocking it out on stage at a local club playing either guitar, bass or drums depending on the weekend or band...for me, classical is the best music man has ever created but not the only and to make this exclusive and shut oneself out from all other music is simply sad.


----------



## Ravellian

For a while I was really into 60s and 70s rock, then after college started I started to become intensely interested in classical and gradually stopped listening to rock completely. I occasionally dabble in jazz nowadays, but that's about it.


----------



## Argus

I do not understand people who only listen to one kind of music. They must have either a lack of curiousity or an abundance of ignorance.


----------



## Almaviva

I continue to enjoy jazz, bossa nova, other forms of world music (such as tango, fado, traditional French songs like those from Piaff, etc.), but my exposure to opera pretty much ruined any appreciation I once had for pop singers.


----------



## Couchie

Argus said:


> I do not understand people who only listen to one kind of music. They must have either a lack of curiousity or an abundance of ignorance.


_But_. There's are only two kinds of music: good, and bad. :tiphat:

I have sampled much of the mediocrity written since the 50's; I'll stick with Beethoven, thank you.


----------



## Art Rock

1. what other genres did you listen to before you started listening to the classical?
Pop/rock/ballads, especially progressive rock and new wave.
2. what happened to those genres after you developed your deeper appreciation?
Still listen to them.
3. did you take up any new genres after taking up the classical?
Smooth Jazz (like Stacey Kent and Jacintha), New Age (only the quality stuff, such as George Winston and Moya Brennan)


----------



## mmsbls

I listened to generic rock, funk, and soul music. I have pretty much discontinued intentionally listening to other styles of music although I still like many of those artists (Stevie Wonder, Beatles, Sly Stone, Motown, for example). I have not taken up any "new" music genres.



Argus said:


> I do not understand people who only listen to one kind of music. They must have either a lack of curiousity or an abundance of ignorance.


If I understand you correctly, you are stating that it is your opinion that several members of this community either have a lack of curiosity or an abundance of ignorance. Presumably those who have sampled other genres (myself for example) must therefore have an abundance of ignorance. Did you really mean to say that?

I am rather skeptical that additional knowledge can reliably change one's tastes in music or other areas. Would more knowledge allow those who do not much like soda or alcohol to eventually enjoy them or more specifically to want to drink them regularly? Would more knowledge make those who do not enjoy sports want to watch them regularly? Do you believe more knowledge would make those who read only fiction want to read biographies, philosophy, or science books?

I would suggest that there are a few other possibilities besides lack of curiosity or an abundance of ignorance. I would also suggest that those who like classical music actually potentially like several "sub-genres" - Renaissance, Baroque, Classical, Romantic, neo-Romantic, Contemporary, etc. They do not listen to one kind of music. One could also say that the overwhelming majority of people listen to the one "kind" of music - popular. Do they all suffer from either a lack of curiosity or an abundance of ignorance?


----------



## kv466

Argus said:


> I do not understand people who only listen to one kind of music. They must have either a lack of curiousity or an abundance of ignorance.


I stick with Argus 100% on this one...narrowmindedness is a truly sad thing...I like your avatar with that guy playing the SG btw...very cool


----------



## Almaviva

@ mmsbls - I understand your post, you got upset at Argus' assertion that liking only one kind of music is a sign of lack of curiosity or ignorance. I believe there are two ways to understand what Argus said - one is to take it literally as you seem to be doing in which case it seems offensive, but the other one is to take it more broadly, as aimed at those who just stick with one familiar thing and don't explore anything else, not really aimed at our knowledgeable members here who have vast exposure to music and may - thanks to a well thought out and conscious choice - then later restrain their listening habits to a few preferred genres.

This said, while I understand the context of your reaction, I actually wouldn't agree with this entire paragraph:



> I am rather skeptical that additional knowledge can reliably change one's tastes in music or other areas. Would more knowledge allow those who do not much like soda or alcohol to eventually enjoy them or more specifically to want to drink them regularly? Would more knowledge make those who do not enjoy sports want to watch them regularly? Do you believe more knowledge would make those who read only fiction want to read biographies, philosophy, or science books?


Yes, absolutely, more knowledge often leads to expansion of one's tastes, including in the examples that you have selected.

For instance, I got to know some exquisite liqueurs and their uses in different cocktail recipes, and got to appreciate them (in moderation). I've often seen the case of someone, for instance, believing that American football is just a bunch of fat people bumping into each other for a few seconds, then stopping for two minutes - but later, by learning the deep and extremely complex strategy that is involved in the game, the previously non-initiated may actually grow an appreciation for it. And books? You bet! Someone may grow an interest for philosophy, etc, by learning more about what some great thinkers had to contribute. Knowledge is power and often shapes someone's taste.


----------



## tdc

Aside from the very broad definition of 'classical' I still listen to a bit of classic rock and pop, I want to get into more jazz (Ive picked up albums by Coltrane, Miles Davis and Django Reinhardt). But I haven't listened to much jazz yet in comparison to classical and rock/pop. 

Right now I'd say 'classical' (and all the sub-genres therein) constitutes at least 80% of my listening, and all though I can get a lot of enjoyment out of other styles, nothing else really comes close to classical for me. I love listening to it, playing it, talking about it, and discovering new artists. It is my greatest passion.


----------



## Argus

mmsbls said:


> I listened to generic rock, funk, and soul music. I have pretty much discontinued intentionally listening to other styles of music although I still like many of those artists (Stevie Wonder, Beatles, Sly Stone, Motown, for example). I have not taken up any "new" music genres.
> 
> If I understand you correctly, you are stating that it is your opinion that several members of this community either have a lack of curiosity or an abundance of ignorance. Presumably those who have sampled other genres (myself for example) must therefore have an abundance of ignorance. Did you really mean to say that?
> 
> I am rather skeptical that additional knowledge can reliably change one's tastes in music or other areas. Would more knowledge allow those who do not much like soda or alcohol to eventually enjoy them or more specifically to want to drink them regularly? Would more knowledge make those who do not enjoy sports want to watch them regularly? Do you believe more knowledge would make those who read only fiction want to read biographies, philosophy, or science books?
> 
> I would suggest that there are a few other possibilities besides lack of curiosity or an abundance of ignorance. I would also suggest that those who like classical music actually potentially like several "sub-genres" - Renaissance, Baroque, Classical, Romantic, neo-Romantic, Contemporary, etc. They do not listen to one kind of music. One could also say that the overwhelming majority of people listen to the one "kind" of music - popular. Do they all suffer from either a lack of curiosity or an abundance of ignorance?


There is nothing wrong with a lack of curiosity or being ignorant of areas of music. Some people just don't like music much. However, I can't understand people who actually _do_ enjoy (or claim to enjoy) music on some level limiting themselves to one section of it.

Take your example. Do you not listen to Stevie Wonder even though you like him? That doesn't make sense to me. Yeah tastes can change, but you even said you still like those listed artists. Why deny your wants? It's not like there are negatives to listening to one kind of music over another.

What I'm saying is people listen to what they like if they can help it. Anything other than this is clearly baffling. Then following from that, I can't believe that people can have such finely tuned tastes as to like only a small section of the wealth of music.

For example, it's well known here I'm averse to opera. Yet I can still say I like _parts_ of some operas. I don't deny myself listening to the opening prelude of Das Rheingold simply because I hate the other 98% of the opera. Or the idea of forcefully altering ones tastes to conform to some ideal of what good taste is is even worse.



mcamacho said:


> I stick with Argus 100% on this one...narrowmindedness is a truly sad thing...I like your avatar with that guy playing the SG btw...very cool


Thanks. That's Tony Iommi from Black Sabbath, one of my favourite guitarists. The main reason I bought a SG 61 Reissue over a Black Beauty Les Paul Custom(well that and the price difference). It's a nice guitar soundwise, but the neck is pretty heavy compared to the body and makes it feel slightly lopsided.


----------



## tdc

Argus said:


> Thanks. That's Tony Iommi from Black Sabbath, one of my favourite guitarists. The main reason I bought a SG 61 Reissue over a Black Beauty Les Paul Custom(well that and the price difference). It's a nice guitar soundwise, but the neck is pretty heavy compared to the body and makes it feel slightly lopsided.


I teach guitar lessons and often play songs like Iron Man and War Pigs with my students. Before my classical music phase when I was coming up as a guitarist I was more influenced by guys like Clapton and Page. Nowadays when I'm trying to improv a solo over Sabbath stuff I find my riffs often sound a touch too bluesy for the music (the same notes but played differently). Iommi was a fairly unique guitarist from that era who I kind of under estimated, - he is still not really my one of my favorite guitarists but he is good and I am still working on learning some of the nuances of his playing style. Hendrix, Page, and Clapton are still the best in my mind from that era.

As far as rock goes lately I've been intrigued with the playing styles of guys like Johnny Marr, John Frusciante, the Edge, Travis Meeks, and Omar Rodrigo Lopez.


----------



## mmsbls

Almaviva said:


> @ mmsbls - I understand your post, you got upset at Argus' assertion that liking only one kind of music is a sign of lack of curiosity or ignorance.


I was not upset (more amused by the style). I simply think he is wrong.



Almaviva said:


> Yes, absolutely, more knowledge often leads to expansion of one's tastes, including in the examples that you have selected.


What you say here is undoubtedly true. What Argus stated implies that more knowledge will *always* (not often) lead to expansion of one's tastes. According to him, anyone who only listens to one kind of music *must* either lack curiosity or have an abundance of ignorance. If one's tastes in a given area are narrow even though one has explored other areas, it must be due to ignorance. I think that is clearly incorrect as I believe most people would recognize by looking at my examples and/or thinking of others. In your post you also seem to agree that what Argus said is not true -



Almaviva said:


> our knowledgeable members here who have vast exposure to music and may - thanks to a well thought out and conscious choice - then later restrain their listening habits to a few preferred genres.


It may be he simply wrote something quickly that he didn't intend (I did ask if he really meant what he wrote). I do not know him well so I can't say. This may be a minor point, but I was just a bit surprised to see it written so starkly.


----------



## mmsbls

Argus said:


> There is nothing wrong with a lack of curiosity or being ignorant of areas of music. Some people just don't like music much. However, I can't understand people who actually _do_ enjoy (or claim to enjoy) music on some level limiting themselves to one section of it.
> 
> Take your example. Do you not listen to Stevie Wonder even though you like him? That doesn't make sense to me. Yeah tastes can change, but you even said you still like those listed artists. Why deny your wants? It's not like there are negatives to listening to one kind of music over another.


You are correct that there is nothing wrong with being ignorant of areas of music (I am ignorant of many areas of music).

You are mistaken in thinking I deny my musical wants. I do like Stevie Wonder. Presently I like classical music significantly more. When I want to listen to music, I prefer listening to music of Bach, Mozart, Brahms, Prokofiev, etc. There is so much classical music I have not heard (modern music mainly, but also music from all the sub-genres). I spend a couple of hours a day listening to music I know and music I don't. There is such a vast amount of wonderful (even better than Stevie if one can imagine that) music from which I can choose.

I even listen to music I dislike (much of Ligeti, Xenakis, Schoenberg, Boulez, etc.) because I am curious and believe there may be a chance I will come to also enjoy them more than Stevie. In my experience classical music has given me more joy than any other genre by far. Since I don't arbitrarily deny my pleasure, I decide to listen to classical.

I guess we're getting a bit off topic. We simply have different tastes.


----------



## Argus

tdc said:


> As far as rock goes lately I've been intrigued with the playing styles of guys like Johnny Marr, John Frusciante, the Edge, Travis Meeks, and *Omar Rodrigo Lopez*.


I tried to get into Mars Volta because the guitar playing was just so unusual. I've got De-loused in the Comatorium but it just grates with me if I listen to it in full. Too many weird time signatures and bashing out weird chords.

I can't think of many out and out rock guitarists that have impressed me lately but there are plenty of interesting guys out there using guitars. Paolo Angeli and Steven Mackey spring to mind. I also enjoyed Jack Rose for acoustic. Fennesz I like as well, but I see him as much more than just a guitarist.











I don't play much guitar due to hand/wrist problems so I don't keep as keen an eye on the guitar scene as I used to but there is plenty out there.


----------



## Argus

mmsbls said:


> What you say here is undoubtedly true. What Argus stated implies that more knowledge will *always* (not often) lead to expansion of one's tastes.


Maybe I'm giving music aficiniados too much credit, but I thought that through logic and the sheer amount of music available out there nowadays that for people to be only listening to one type of music would be an extra-musical choice rather than simply being a matter of taste.


----------



## kv466

Argus said:


> I tried to get into Mars Volta because the guitar playing was just so unusual. I've got De-loused in the Comatorium but it just grates with me if I listen to it in full. Too many weird time signatures and bashing out weird chords.


Yeah, I was playing bass in an original band where the guitarist was obsessed with mars volta so i gave it a shot...yikes, refer to my post in 'musicians you don't like' and that's basically what it comes down to...writing music for the sake of writing and trying to be complex instead of actually being complex...as for those who only listen to classical, 'let it be'...their loss


----------



## tdc

I really enjoyed the Mars Volta first release - the ep _Tremulant_, I also really enjoy _Deloused in the Commatorium_, after that their lineup changed a little bit (not sure if this is why) but I couldn't really get into their music as much. It did start to strike me as kind of wierd just for the sake of being wierd maybe...yet at the same time too similar to what they had already done.

I have seen them twice live however and can honestly say that both times were the best rock live performances I have been to by any band. The entire lineup was incredibly tight and the drumming was transcendental.

Thanks for the links Argus, I'll check them out.


----------



## KaerbEmEvig

Argus said:


> [...]


A rising (or so it seems) star of the acoustic guitar:


----------



## regressivetransphobe

1. I casually liked classical music for as long as I can remember. My first musical memory is some ballet. But, before I started buying more than the occasional classical album, I liked jazz, krautrock, metal, punk, good post-punk, lots of different kinds of experimental music.

2. Nothing happened to the other genres I like. Stopping after classical music would be incredibly stupid, there have been so many interesting developments in texture, composition and improvisation since then.

3. Not particularly, but whenever something catches my interest, sure. It's more like little movements than genres I discovered after classical; no wave, early British industrial, etc.


----------



## Lenfer

1. Classical was my first love.
2. I still listen to other music but classical is my true love.
3. I'd like to try jazz I like the jazz you hear in cartoons but I can never find what "kind" of jazz that is.


----------



## graaf

I think I have similar problem, I need some introduction to jazz, or some "easy version" of jazz, but I haven't found that yet. Probably because I haven't tried hard enough, with all the classical waiting for me to discover it...


----------



## Polednice

Never listened to anything until I was 13. Found Mozart. Found Beethoven. Found Brahms. Set for life.


----------



## Curiosity

Classical music has made the vast majority of popular music obsolete for me. I still listen to it when I'm not in the mood for actually _listening_, if that makes sense. The thing is, classical made me realise how much potential music actually has, potential that seems to fly over the heads of 90% of people. Before "discovering" it, I pretty much had no idea that a composition could be enjoyable without a thumping beat to nod your head to, lyrics to tell the listener what to think, or pretty lyrical melodies. I couldn't have fathomed the enjoyment that can be gained merely from observing musical structure and development, for example. In other words, my musical tastes were fecking retarded...

Before becoming completely enamored with classical, my musical interests barely extended further than a few videogame soundtracks and a selection of rock bands. My main fascination was with vocals - especially very technically proficient rock singers ala Chris Cornell and Graham Bonnet. Being a singer myself I still have an immense amount of respect for these dudes, and nowadays I still listen to that music mainly to hear the sheer vocal virtuosity on display.


----------



## starthrower

It's all good music in my view. I don't care about genres, I'm drawn to the artist's expression. I listen to all kinds of music constantly. 

As far as classical music, I like the modern stuff mostly. Everything from Debussy to Lutoslawski, and Ligeti.


----------



## opus55

1. Classical music was there from the very beginning. In my teenage years, I ventured into pop and heavy metal. I spent most of my teenage years listening to heavy metal mostly. I still occasionally listened to classical music though. I started listening to classical music seriously in my twenties.

2. I never stopped listening to pop and rock. I just don't find much time for anything other than classical music these days.  I still play my old favorites from Elton John to Iron Maiden.

3. I never stay exclusively in one genre. Classical music is always there but I also went through jazz and R&B on the side. I'm beginning to realize that classical music above all gives me the most pleasure of repeated listening. There's simply not enough time for me to listen to other genres these days so I invest my time wisely - listen to classical music!


----------



## KaerbEmEvig

graaf said:


> I think I have similar problem, I need some introduction to jazz, or some "easy version" of jazz, but I haven't found that yet. Probably because I haven't tried hard enough, with all the classical waiting for me to discover it...


Some examples.


----------



## Delicious Manager

Nothing really happened to them. I still listened to them (I listen to a LOT of different genres). Obviously the proportion of my total listening time for those genres went down because they had to share it with the one that has provided me (and will continue to provide me until the day I die) with the greatest musical adventure of my life. Variety, however, remains my 'spice of life'.


----------



## Argus

Lenfer said:


> 3. I'd like to try jazz I like the jazz you hear in cartoons but I can never find what "kind" of jazz that is.


Try Raymond Scott.


----------



## Lenfer

Thank you *Argus* I will.


----------



## starthrower

Argus said:


> Try Raymond Scott.


Rush ripped him off to create the main riff in La Villa Strangiato.


----------



## karenpat

1. what other genres did you listen to before you started listening to the classical?
Pop music/whatever was in the charts, Llloyd Webber/McIntosh musicals and classical crossover (Josh Groban...)
2. what happened to those genres after you developed your deeper appreciation?
For a little while I listened to a little of classical and a little of classical crossover but I gradually stopped listening to the latter because it then seemed a little pointless to me to be content with the light version when you can have the real deal..
3. did you take up any new genres after taking up the classical?
My love for singer-songwriter style of music and more eclectic styles of pop music also grew parallel to my love for classical but I didn't come to love that music _because_ I love classical...it was a gradual process. I can say though that my appreciation for the first classical music I started listening to paved the way for expanding my horizon and discovering new composers and pieces. I wouldn't have believed you if I said 5 years ago that today my iPod would be filled with not only Händel, Mozart and Rossini but Glass, Shostakovich, an array of lieder and mélodies, Rameau, Caldara, etc etc.

Writing this I just realised that classical music in fact HAS introduced me to new genres, namely music that's folk/world/early music. I probably never would have discovered Barbara Furtuna otherwise; they do traditional Corsican polyphony but also write their own material rooted in that genre.


----------



## Klavierspieler

They disappeared entirely from my life.


----------



## waldvogel

I got interested in classical music around 1970. Up to that point I had been a big fan of popular music, first of all R&B, then mainstream rock&roll, and art rock. I kept up with pop up until the late 70's, when the left-right punch of punk and disco put it on a distant back burner.

I had always liked jazz as a kid, but I can't say that I was a fan until my mid 30's, when I taught at a school that not only had several excellent jazz groups, but which attracted performers up to the level of Oscar Peterson to play there. I got into some great discussions with both the teachers and students about jazz, and started to really enjoy it. Jazz now makes up about 10% of my music collection, about 20% of my mp3's, and I enjoy seeing live shows. It's still intimate and approachable, no matter who is on stage.

The one style of music that I could never have seen myself liking as a teenager is what is now called "The Great American Songbook" - the music of Gershwin, Berlin, Arlen, Porter, Rodgers - and the great musicals that featured these songs. I started listening to this music in my mid 40's, and love seeing it performed live by a good singer with anything from a piano trio to a full big-band accompaniment.


----------



## Nariette

1. As a young child, I was a weird kid, unlike most people I loved metal, goth and hardcore. Then I got into pop, but as a teenager I love rock and alternative. 
2. For me it didn't mean a "new world" but a worthy add to my genres: rock, alternative and classical. Though all genres come from classical, that doesn't mean you can't enjoy them right? Music from the romantic period is a joy for the ear and lovely to play, but I don't enjoy other genres less. 
3. Not really, and I'm not really looking for new genres. This combination sort of feels complete to me.


----------



## Ondine

Ciel_Rouge said:


> 1. what other genres did you listen to before you started listening to the classical?


I grew in a very diverse and mixed musical environment. My grandmother taught me some piano skills in my childhood. She used to listen a lot of Vivaldi, Mozart, Tchaikovsky, Borodin, Korsakov, Bartok, Sibelius, Nilsen, Grieg, Brahms and a few others. I keep the LP's.

Living there, my cousins used to listen Rock and Jazz. I also had an uncle that studied ethnic music from different cultures and ethnic groups around the world and my father and mother love dancing with Big Bands music.

Another cousin liked disco music. So music of very different types was played all the time at home.



> 2. what happened to those genres after you developed your deeper appreciation?


Nothing, because all the genres were developing at the same time. While getting older, Rock and other genres lost a bit my interest but I still visit them from time to time enjoying them.

Also, with time, after having explored them, I lost the interest for some academic composers and genres. In my very early youth years, for example, Beethoven was the boss, but not actually.

Another example is Bach; after a very long time of exploring him I have lost that intense interest in his music.

Nowadays classicism and Baroque fulfils most of my preferences having enough with those.

The only genre that still caught my soul is Jazz and where deeper appreciation is still developing. In my very personal opinion Jazz is the at the peak of music evolution.


----------



## millionrainbows

Ciel_Rouge said:


> Although there are many people who have been listening to the classical right from the beginning, either through musical parents or other circumstances, I suppose the majority of us have taken it up at some point after a few moments of passing interest. So, before we started listening to classical, our first encounter with music might have been pop, rock etc. So, I'd like to know:
> 
> 1. what other genres did you listen to before you started listening to the classical?
> 2. what happened to those genres after you developed your deeper appreciation?
> 3. did you take up any new genres after taking up the classical?
> 
> So, I am very curious about your answers. This thread might also be a good repository for our thoughts on how taste evolves over time.


To tell you the truth, classical is almost just like other genres to me; some of it I like, and some of it I don't care for, _except for certain reasons. _ As I have grown older, I am _more_ attracted to (instrumental) _classical_ (not opera) for these reasons:

1. Since there are no vocals, I can read or talk while it's playing.
2. There is no heavy "thump thump thump" of bass which may disturb the neighbors.
3. It is smoother than hard rock, and it calms my aging nerves after a stressful day at work.
4. My cat likes it, especially piano music and Chopin nocturnes.

This is true of certain quiet jazz and Eno's "ambient" music as well.

1. what other genres did you listen to before you started listening to the classical? Everything. Country, jazz, folk, ethnic, classical, electronic, spoken word, speeches, foreign language instruction, etc.

2. what happened to those genres after you developed your deeper appreciation? I still like what I did then, and am still striving to get it all on CD.

3. did you take up any new genres after taking up the classical? Yeah, I'm trying to like opera. It's tough, though.


----------



## presto

Classical music will always be my favourite but I’ve never let it eclipse my other interests such as Light music, Jazz, some Rock and yes even Pop music.
I like to mix things about, that way you come back the different styles refreshed.
I always find classical music deeply moving and the most rewarding hence it being my favourite.


----------



## neoshredder

I took a break from rock for awhile. But I'm back and enjoying both styles now. Rock music before the 90's that is.


----------



## RonP

!. I started out as a rocker; first with the Beatles (I remember hearing "I Wanna Hold Your Hand" at age 4) and then morphed into many of the 70s band as I hit high school except for Kiss. To this day, I never understood how they got so popular. Guess few people were able to see through the stage show.

2. I'm more selective in which rock bands I listen to anymore. It's really limited to Deep Purple, Zeppelin and Rush. I pull out a few progressive discs from time to time, namely Steve Morse.

3. I've listened to other styles and bluegrass is good in small doses. I've tried to listen to jazz and really can't get into it. I've been spending my time trying to expand my knowledge of classical lately.


----------



## millionrainbows

I'm thinking about taking the "John Cage" approach. I'll get a 16-channel mixer, and run 16 different sources of music into it, and listen to everything at once.:lol:


----------



## millionrainbows

RonP said:


> I started out as a rocker; first with the Beatles (I remember hearing "I Wanna Hold Your Hand" at age 4) and then morphed into many of the 70s band as I hit high school except for Kiss. To this day, I never understood how they got so popular. Guess few people were able to see through the stage show.
> 
> 2. I'm more selective in which rock bands I listen to anymore. It's really limited to Deep Purple, Zeppelin and Rush. I pull out a few progressive discs from time to time, namely Steve Morse.
> 
> 3. I've listened to other styles and bluegrass is good in small doses. I've tried to listen to jazz and really can't get into it. I've been spending my time trying to expand my knowledge of classical lately.


I'm glad to hear that you like The Beatles. I like your taste in hard rock, with the possible exception of Rush. Younger fans like yourself (younger than me; The Beatles hit when I was 11 yrs. old) have the opportunity to explore a huge library of older rock music. If you ever get a chance to explore a collector's library, do so. There was so much good music which was created in the years 1966-1972.


----------



## millionrainbows

"What happened to "other genres" when you started listening to the classical?"

There is an inherent bias in this thread question, so I hope everyone sees it. I'm going to go listen to some of that "other stuff" now, and watch "Rick Steve's Europe" while I eat a Polish dill pickle.


----------



## deggial

millionrainbows said:


> I'm thinking about taking the "John Cage" approach. I'll get a 16-channel mixer, and run 16 different sources of music into it, and listen to everything at once.:lol:


you can open 16 windows in youtube and hit play. Not that I've done anything of the sort before 

topic:

1. what other genres did you listen to before you started listening to the classical?

actually, I did start out with classical, as that was what my mum owned when I was growing up. I discovered pop(ular) music in my early teens.

2. what happened to those genres after you developed your deeper appreciation?

nothing, my deeper appreciation of all genres has run along at the same time, just sort of "deepening". The only thing that came much later was opera and now that's running along with the rest of them. It gets pretty lively and there's the occasional manure to clean up 

3. did you take up any new genres after taking up the classical?

popular music


----------



## Tristan

Classical was the first genre I listened to. But once I started listening to other genres, classical didn't disappear. Sometimes I find I'll be in the mood for non-classical, but I listen to both frequently, with classical probably more often.


----------



## Lukecash12

Ciel_Rouge said:


> Although there are many people who have been listening to the classical right from the beginning, either through musical parents or other circumstances, I suppose the majority of us have taken it up at some point after a few moments of passing interest. So, before we started listening to classical, our first encounter with music might have been pop, rock etc. So, I'd like to know:
> 
> 1. what other genres did you listen to before you started listening to the classical?
> 2. what happened to those genres after you developed your deeper appreciation?
> 3. did you take up any new genres after taking up the classical?
> 
> In my case:
> 
> 1. pop, rock, metal, techno
> 2. they just sound funny now although I still find some pieces to be surprisingly musical
> 3. yes - ethnic and jazz
> 
> So, I am very curious about your answers. This thread might also be a good repository for our thoughts on how taste evolves over time.


1. A variety of "rock music" mostly.
2. They were ignored for a few decades.
3. Art music from around the world.


----------



## Sieglinde

I was 12 so I didn't have any other genres. I liked to sing but all I knew were folk songs I learned in school. 

Now I'm into metal (especially viking metal) and classic rock like AC/DC, Kansas and the like. Also love Nightwish but I only care for the Tarja era. 

And I love some darker musicals like Les Mis, Elisabeth or Sweeney Todd.


----------



## neoshredder

More variety allowed me to enjoy those "other genres" more.


----------



## etkearne

Before getting heavily into classical (I always enjoyed classical music but just never really put in the effort to learn about composers or works other than the really well-known ones), I was mainly interesting in two types of music: Progressive Rock & Jazz. Progressive Rock is a genre of rock that started as an attempt to use new influences in the music other than The Blues. It is mainly influenced (as I can see now) by late Romantic-Era Classical. We all know what jazz is - I like the acoustic type with the hectic rhythms, mainly mid-1960s bop jazz.

When I first started my classical journey about nine years ago, I listened to the other genres just as much, still far overshadowing classical. Then about four years ago, I started to listen to classical just as much as Progressive & Jazz. Then, somewhat to my actual disappointment, around a year ago, I started to find myself listening to jazz very little anymore. I tried to get back "in" to it but I just can't like it as much for some reason. I still don't know why.

As for Progressive, I still listen to it quite a bit, but within the past SIX months, I have stopped listening to many of the band which I used to love. Again, this makes me sad. But I go back to them and just don't like their music as much. Life comes in phases, so I am certainly open to listening to that stuff again in the future!

I just feel like classical music can carve itself deeply into my brain, bringing forth strong and unusual emotions which I rarely experience otherwise. I am still a bit sad over "losing" the passion for some of my favorite old music, but life is constantly changing, so I am not going to get all sobby about it.


----------



## BaroqueOnly

When it comes to music I think only in extremes, in a state of depression I got rid of all other genres of music that I listened to and only listened to Classical and the more I learned about Classical the more I put aside the music that aroused passions that I did not feel were productive (mostly the Romantics/Impressionists and the Classical) following the Doctrine of Affections (as well as the Augustinian thesis on music) I put even more aside (did not get rid of them because I value Classical above all other genres) and now I only listen to Baroque music and that genre alone.


----------



## OboeKnight

Sieglinde said:


> I was 12 so I didn't have any other genres. I liked to sing but all I knew were folk songs I learned in school.
> 
> Now I'm into metal (especially viking metal) and classic rock like AC/DC, Kansas and the like. Also love Nightwish but I only care for the Tarja era.
> 
> And I love some darker musicals like Les Mis, Elisabeth or Sweeney Todd.


Tarja was by far the best era  but her solo career is thriving, so I suppose its alright that she's no longer with Nightwish. Actually, Annete is gone now too, so who knows what will happen??

I was into pop, rock, and metal. I still listen to metal (symphonic only) frequently, but the others not so much.


----------



## EddieRUKiddingVarese

"other genres", took over my musically tastes totally................


----------



## neoshredder

Right now, I'm listening to Fear Factory Radio on last.fm. So I don't think it made a difference. I just happen to like Classical Music as well now.


----------



## Misologos

I've listened to classical for a while...however, Orthodox Christians do not listen to secular music during Lent, and so I've decided to listen only to classical as a compromise. It's a strange sort of compromise, since I often prefer 'edgy' compositions that do not at all sound like the kind of thing one ought to listen to during Lent (would Scriabin's 'Poeme Satanique' be going too far?) -- but oh well. So what happens to the other genres? I'll return to them after Pascha, of course. Mostly post-punk stuff like Joy Division, Echo and the Bunnymen, Wire, etc.


----------



## Gimano

I'm was and still am an all rounder when it comes to music. But I can't say I didn't have a special love for the electronic style: Techno, progressive trance and house, tribal etc. Not the commercial type! No Tiesto or David Guetta or whoever's on the hit parade this week! I've been to the Love Parade several times, I've been to many parties, events, festivals and clubs. I've seen so many DJ's from around the world, each DJ has a specific style of music and performance.
Parties were huge fun! But I can't do that anymore so now I don't listen much to that type of music.

I always liked classical music, silently and secretly. I just never explored the area, now I do.
And I still do listen to other music. Let's say: 70% classical - 20% jazz - 10% other.

So what happened with the other genres when I actively started listening to Classical music? They slowly disappeared in the unknown.


----------



## Taggart

I grew up in an era where light classical and pop co-existed. Before I started listening seriously to classical I listened to lots of folk music and C&W (is that music?). Now I'm heavily into classical, I still listen to all sorts of folk and world music.

About the only style of music I don't actively like is modern jazz.

I find that knowing more about (classical) music simply improves my experience of folk and other music.


----------



## ptr

Not much, they lay dormant waiting to be resurrected! 

/ptr


----------



## cwarchc

Since the start of my "classical" exploration, the other genres of music have slipped to the sidelines a bit. (something had to give, there wasn't enough time in a day) 
However I have taken a new look at Jazz, an area I didn't have much exposure to previously. 
I'm also reviving my appreciation of blues.
The greater part of my listening time is spent with classical music, closely followed by Jazz with Blues bringing up the rearguard.
A small smattering of "other" types creep in, but not much.


----------



## CyrilWashbrook

I only really got into classical music in 2011 despite playing the cello for thirteen plus years beforehand. Before then, I listened mainly to popular music from the 60s and 70s, which I still like but don't really listen to much any more. These days, the only other music I regularly listen to is German-language pop/chanson (and occasionally Schlager, if I feel the need for the musical equivalent of a sugar overdose). Classical would make up about 95-98 per cent of my listening.


----------



## Ingélou

The story of my musical life: childhood - whatever came wanging from the TV or radio - gems like 'Twenty little tiny fingers' or 'Hello, Patsy Fagan!'. Teens - the Beatles, Kinks, Stones, Hollies plus classical music I was 'forced' to play on my violin. Twenties & Thirties - Traditional English, Scottish & Irish Folk. Forties, Fifties - Scottish dance music, but little listening for fun.
Post-Sexagenarian Age: Taggart goes pianoforte, I go fiddle - classical music ushers in a grand renaissance of any music with a good tune. We are now T-EM-B-a-C-C-ans: Traditional, Early Music, Baroque and Classical, Carolan auditory nuts. 

Classical Music is big enough to welcome rivals.


----------



## brotagonist

1. Prior to discovering Western Classical Music, I was listening to rock, the more experimental or avant-garde sort, never mainstream or popular; and a little bit of jazz to take the edge off and somewhat fuelled by friends' interests, I guess, but it had never been a huge interest.

2. Once I developed an interest in Western Classical Music, my marginal interest in jazz was pretty well extinguished, and I began to lose interest in rock, too, ceasing to follow the newer bands and ending up getting out of touch with the popular music scene in general, that had largely come to seem juvenile and overly simplistic, although a certain enthusiasm for the more interesting artists still remained.

I am still interested in artists that are on the fringes, but I have difficulty discovering new ones, due to a lack of time and an inability to realize the degree of satisfaction that I had once enjoyed with those forms of music. I am so out of touch with rock that I didn't discover Rammstein until about 2 years ago and I didn't rediscover Einstürzende Neubauten until about the same time. When I first knew EN in the early '80s, they were too strange even for me, so I had forgotten about them. These 2 bands are now the only rock artists that are still currently active that I still follow enthusiastically. The rest of the rock I still occasionally listen to is the offbeat stuff I knew in the '70s and '80s.

3. Concurrent with developing an interest in Western Classical Music, I also discovered Turkish/Ottoman Classical, Arabic Classical, Persian Classical, Japanese Classical, Chinese Classical, Korean Classical, Indian Classical and Balinese Classical, which have all become enduring sideline interests.


----------



## science

I started listening to classical because I wanted to be awesome and I kept listening to other genres because I wanted to be normal. 

I was extremely disappointed to find out how many mediocre weirdos have the same strategy. It's a mystery to me. Maybe someday I'll figure out how that happened.


----------



## science

Ok, that was just a joke and I really hope no one takes it seriously. 

The truth is that when I started listening to classical I had very little experience with any genre of music except American Protestant hymns and white Southern gospel music. Of course I'd heard a bit of top-40 radio, classic rock, new country, and rap, but I wasn't "into" music yet, and when I got into it classical was the first genre I began to explore. 

I think classical music hasn't hurt my appreciation of other genres, although it's certainly made me a little more insightful and thus probably pickier. 

I've never really been in any music scene so it hasn't affected me that way. Of course most of my friends prefer other genres of music but I'm rarely in a situation where I have to sit through anyone else's music. 

The one thing classical has definitely helped me with is jazz. I don't know whether I would've gotten into jazz eventually anyway (several of my friends are serious about it, so maybe...), but classical helped me that way.


----------



## julianoq

1. Many genres of rock, from Beatles to Death Metal. Bossa-nova, some reggae and jazz. Had an electronic music phase when younger but it didn't last. Some brazilian MPB, like Chico-Buarque.
2. I still love Bossa-nova and Chico-Buarque, but doesn't listen to it that often anymore. Jazz is still interesting but the last time that I stopped to listen to a Miles Davis album was ages ago. I don't mind to listen to some heavy-metal with my friends, but I also don't listen to it alone anymore. Pretty much everything else almost ceased.
3. Nope.


----------



## Taggart

science said:


> I started listening to classical because I wanted to be awesome and I kept listening to other genres because I wanted to be normal.
> 
> I was extremely disappointed to find out how many mediocre weirdos have the same strategy. It's a mystery to me. Maybe someday I'll figure out how that happened.


Either great minds think alike or fools seldom differ - one of the two.


----------



## Kieran

I've started listening to some moody late-Bob Dylan again, first time in many seasons. Gnarly, gruesome bluesy stuff, the rattling throat on the death-bed stuff, very good indeed!


----------



## science

Taggart said:


> Either great minds think alike or fools seldom differ - one of the two.


I agree with you then.


----------



## Jos

1. Listened to pop and rock from the '70's and early '80's
Discovered classical music fairly early at about 15. In the next ten years I would listen to all music, side by side
2. Very suddenly I got very tired of rock and abandoned it completely; but it kept coming back with a vengeance every now and then (still does)
3. At some point I got into electronica , dancable or not. There is incredibly rich music in dubby techno, moody drum&bass and ambient. not just for clubbing (too old for that now) but for home-listening; armchair techno so to speak.
I guess classical music has always been the constant. Other music comes in "episodes".
Cheers,

Jos


----------



## Cheyenne

I didn't listen to music at all before getting into classical; I didn't like any of it. Simple enough.


----------



## brucknerian

Classical has always kind of been there in the background, but I've been through several phases with music.

Went through a very long funk stage, a short country/bluegrass phase, a blues phase, a big-band phase.

These days I'm just listening to whatever random stuff my friends recommend. Feel kinda lost in the big wide world of music on my own. Hoping that will change as I learn more about what's out there.


----------



## Winterreisender

I also came to classical via progressive rock. I still listen to some of the more creative bands in this genre, e.g. Yes and King Crimson, but I cringe at the thought of ever having enjoyed ELP, for instance. 

But parallel to that I have always enjoyed, and still do, a lot of folk and country music. I take the view that a good song is a good song regardless of whether it is folk ballad, a pop hit or a Schubert Lied. In this respect I don't see the different genres as all that far removed.

Since becoming interested in Classical Music, my appreciation of a lot of electronic music has increased, e.g. Tangerine Dream..


----------



## scratchgolf

Very little has changed with my music library. I listen to classical about 90% of the time. I've found it brings a new freshness to my other music. A few nights back I listened to Pink Floyd's The Final Cut. It was a welcomed change of pace. If anything, listening to so much classical has provided a much needed break from my favorites. When the Spring rolls around, I imagine the Grateful Dead will never have sounded so good.


----------



## OldFashionedGirl

When I was younger I listen only popular music, though I listened classical when I was in my grandpa's house, but when I was growing up I started to have interest in classical. Know classical is the music genre that I mostly listen. I still listen popular music, but it is less commercial.


----------



## OldFashionedGirl

When I was younger I listen only to popular music, though I listened classical when I was in my grandpa's house, but when I was growing up I started to have interest in classical. Now classical is the music genre that I mostly listen. I still listen to popular music, but it is less commercial.


----------



## Fortinbras Armstrong

When Louis Armstrong was taken to task by some jazz fans for doing "Hello, Dolly", he replied, "There are two kinds of music, good music and bad music. I like to play good music." I agree with him.

I like folk -- here's Mavis Staples singing Stephen Foster's "Hard Times Stay Around No More", a song which should be much better known






ragtime and stride -- here's Stephanie Trick playing Fats Waller's "A Handful of Keys". BTW, I have heard that Waller loved Bach's organ music, and more than one person who heard him playing it said that it was a real shame he never recorded any of it.






At least some jazz -- the aforementioned Louis Armstrong doing "They Can't Take That Away From Me" with Ella Fitzgerald, a duet made in heaven






I even like some C&W ("What kind of music do you usually have here?" "Oh, we got both kinds. We got country _and _western.!" -- _The Blues Brothers_). For example, just about anyone who has ever worked for a living (ie, all of us) can relate to Allan Jackson and Jimmy Buffet singing "It's Five O'clock Somewhere"






Even some pop -- This is the ringtone on my phone, the Travelling Wilburys doing "End of the Line"


----------



## Skilmarilion

Ciel_Rouge said:


> What happened to "other genres" when you started listening to the classical?


They ceased to exist.


----------



## Novelette

Classical was the first "genre" of music that I listened to of my own accord. I was so young, I don't recall what was even popular then.

Except for a brief foray into other music when I was 17, classical music has been more than sufficient for my ears.


----------



## souio

1. Rock, Pop, Prog Rock, some metal, Funk, bit of Jazz

2. It's actually a funny story. I was in a huge funk phase when I really dove into classical (I broke into it with Handel, then moved onto Beethoven, Chopin and Prokofiev). I loved the dynamics and rhythmic complexity of a lot of this music, then I realized a lot of Beethoven's sonatas and symphonies have a lot of toe-tapping moments in them. I go back to funk music and funny enough I wish the two could combine where funk would have the complex melodies and harmonies of classical, while classical has funk's parasitic urge to not be still when you listen to it, which a lot of Beethoven's sonatas and faster pieces have. It's probably why I am not the biggest fan of the overuse of rubato in Chopin's works. 

Classical did ruin my metal appreciation though because every "neoclassical" metal musician seems to imitate Bach too much. I hear a heavy metal versions of Vivaldi cover and whenever the guitarists create their own guitar solo, it always seems to sound like something complex and technical that Bach would write (like a fugue with only one voice so nothing to play off it) rather than something emotionally melodic like Vivaldi would. I'm not saying Bach couldn't write emotional music, but it's jarring hearing the two different composition styles. 

3. I got deeper into Jazz after classical.. not sure about other new genres I got into actually


----------



## Subutai

Film music was my gateway into Classical music. When I discovered Classical it was as if Film Scores were novellas as opposed to Classical Novels. 
My obsession now is Classical, although I will take time out for Ennio Morricone.


----------

